# Ravel: Bolero; La Valse; Rapsodie Espagnole; Pavane pour une Infante Defunte



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Samson François / André Cluytens / Paris Conservatory Orchestra
Ravel: Bolero; La Valse; Rapsodie Espagnole; Pavane pour une Infante Defunte; etc

Release Date July 29, 2016
Duration02:32:12
Genre
Classical
Styles
Orchestral
Concerto
Recording Date1959

3/5
great performances, 1959 recodings


----------

